# Replace hydraulic inlet line jd 1020



## rjtheappleman (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know how to remove the inlet line from the clutch housing? The end at the pump is disconnected and the oil line retainer is removed but I have no idea how to get the line out. Just pull really hard?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Those lines are just pushed into the clutch housing a half inch or so and sealed with O rings. Often they simply fall out, other times need a little persuasion. 

If you hope to take the line completely out, I don't think it's possible without removing the radiator.


----------



## rjtheappleman (7 mo ago)

Thank you! I was hoping for that. Rad and all the rest are off, just didn't want to proceed without some knowledge. Is there anything else I should know about removal/replacement? I guess there's a check valve at the end?


----------

